# Fahrspiel mit realer Automatik?



## 8800 GT (26. April 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Gibt es ein Fahrspiel, in welchem die Autos über eine realistische Automatik verfügen?
Ich bin nämlich einer von denen, die gerne mal schnell fahren, aber alles muss realistisch sein und man sollte auch mal vernünftig cruisen können, einfach mal so im Verkehr mitschwimmen, ohne sich das lästige gebrüll vom Motor anhören zu müssen.
Also, hat jemand eine Ahnung?
Oder ist so ein Spiel in der Entwicklung?
Würde mich freuen. 
8800 GT


----------



## K-putt (27. April 2009)

probiers dochmal mit "Test Drive Unlimited"


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2009)

dort schaltet die Automatik aber auch nicht realistisch sondern dreht jeden Gang bis nach oben aus.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2009)

genau, so ein game such ich ja grad net. Die Automatik sollte sich der Beschleunigung anpassen und den Gang nur z.b. bei einem Kickdown voll ausdrehen.


----------



## Fransen (27. April 2009)

Manuelles Schalten FTW.

Mir ist eigentlich kein (Computer-)Spiel bekannt, indem du die Automatik im "normalen" Modus bewegen kannst.

In TDU werden die Gänge, wie gesagt, immer komplett ausgedreht und in Spielen ala GTR2 oder Evolution ist die Automatik sowieso tabu.

Alternativ nimm' doch einfach ein Auto in welchem du über Paddeln schalten kannst ala DKG, SMG, Speedshift, DSG (S/R-Tronic) was auch immer, so entfällt das kuppeln und du kannst nach belieben hoch und runter schalten, ohne Probleme.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fahrspiel mit realer Automatik?+*

ja, aber das schalten wollte ich mir ja ganz ersparen, einfach gediegen durch die Gegend cruisen. Ich fahr auch gern mit Kupplung, aber so ne Automatik hat doch was.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. April 2009)

moin,

ein paar mercedes modelle aus gran turismo 4 haben automatik getriebe, welches man auch manuell schalten kann ohne die steuerung zu ändern. aber ist halt ps2, das heißt alt und häßlich.

wie das mit gt 5 und gt 5 prolog aussieht weiß ich nicht.
aber gt ist auch nicht sonderlich realistisch, sondern fühlt sich nur realistisch an.
für pc ist mir kein spiel bekannt welches automatik autos besitzt.

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (27. April 2009)

Das M3 Game von BMW könnte passen. Kannst du dir kostenlos runterladen auf der BMW-Seite oder bei 4players. Problem ist halt nur, dass es nur den M3 zum fahren gibt


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2009)

bei dem game schaltet die automatik auch net von selbst früher hoch, wenn man langsam fährt.


----------



## ShrinkField (28. April 2009)

Test Drive Unlimited + Wheel und Pedale, dann kann man doch entspannt,je nach Situation fahren  ne schöne Wippenschaltung noch und entspannter geht es nicht und die Natur kann man auch genießen..wenn du dich ans Tempolimit hälst 

Ne also ich kann auch gut Euro Truck Simulator mit Wippenschaltung spielen..manuell bei 14 Gängen ist das schon hart


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2009)

Oder nimm in TDU irgendwas mit V8 und dicken Hubraum, ab 30 kmh den letzten Gang rein und fertig ^^


----------



## 8800 GT (28. April 2009)

ist das etwa realistisch. Meine Frage ist: gibt es ein game, dass die Automatik eines echten autos nachamen kann?
Ich schalte ja die ganze Zeit mit Wippen und 6 gang Schaltung, aber habe auch mal Bock auf was neues^^.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. April 2009)

Also ich kann auch nur TDU empfehlen ich fahr da meinen Enzo zwar mit den Schaltwippen(is viel besser) aber absolut empfehlenswert und du kannst auch mal die 360er marke damit knacken!
Die Automatik is zwar schnell dreht aber das Drehzahlband nicht zu 100% aus!


----------



## 8800 GT (28. April 2009)

Ich glaub iht versteht net was ich suche: ich will völlig untätig beim Schalten sein, jedoch habe ich es satt, dass die automatik wie z b bei TDU die Gänge immer voll aufdreht. Ich schalte auch mit wippen usw, aber genau das will ich ja vermeiden.


----------



## ShrinkField (29. April 2009)

Wird schwer etwas so reales zu finden...

Bzw. hab ich in der Art noch nie was gefunden oder entdeckt..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (29. April 2009)

moin,

wiegesagt leute gt4(vielleicht auch 5) hat solche autos, auch mit dem kaum wahrnehmbaren schaltvorgang wie man es von mercedes und co halt kennt.
natürlich sind die automatik schaltungen  im "rennmodus" also immer hoch bis zum begrenzer,, aber der gute automatik sound bleibt erhalten.
hab mich auch mal auf die suche gemacht, aber für pc gibbet es da nix die richtung, und für konsole halt nur bis hoch zum begrenzer, aber weiche schaltvorgäge zumindest.

was man machen könnte wäre die cfg und ini dateien von einigen rennspielen mal übern haufen schmeißen(gtr evo machts einen da ganz leicht) und die schaltpunkte neu definieren. weiß eber net wie oder ob es in  tdu oder anderen openwold games mit realistisch anmutenden fahrverhalten geht

ich werde heute wohl mal tdu installieren und mal schauen ob ich da was hingebastelt bekomme.

mfg

ps.: wie siehts den mit astragon seinen fahrsimulator aus??? die werden ja wohl net in einem fahrsimulator bis an den egrebzer gehen oder? vielleicht gehts da aber über mods? weiß das einer die idee kam mir jetzt grade beim frühstück...^^


----------



## Zoon (29. April 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> ist das etwa realistisch.



Klar bei der Shelby Cobra liegt ab knapp über Leerlauf so viel Drehmoment an, kannste locker ab Tempo 30 den letzten Gang rein und fertig selbst dann musst du noch aufpasesn dass die Hinterachse dich nicht überholt  

Bei GT4 die Automatik dreht auch bis nach oben raus, oder du nimmst da den Toyota Prius . 

Ein Spiel mit wirklich echter Automatik ist mir nicht bekannt, wäre mal ein Ansporn fürs nächste GTA oder Driver ...  wobei zum ein paar Minuten cruisen macht Driver immer noch am meisten Bock, schönes Bigblock Geblubber


----------



## 8800 GT (29. April 2009)

In GTA 4 für Konsolen schaltet die automatik tatsächlich etwasfrüher hoch, natürlich nur wenn man angemessen fährt. Aber ich such ja ein Game für PC.


----------



## blaubär (29. April 2009)

Bei NFSU2 konnte man einstellen (unter Tuningeinstellungen glaub ich), wann das Auto hochschalten soll, bzw. konnte man die Gänge einstellen. Da könntest du die Kurve (wird als Diagramm gezeigt) so flach wie möglich einstellen. Dann schaltet er ganz spät hoch.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. April 2009)

Eigendlich könnte man doch mal einen Thread aufmachen, was man sich alles für die kommenden Rennspiele so wünscht, oder?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2009)

Das wär ne Idee!!



> Klar bei der Shelby Cobra liegt ab knapp über Leerlauf so viel Drehmoment an, kannste locker ab Tempo 30 den letzten Gang rein und fertig selbst dann musst du noch aufpasesn dass die Hinterachse dich nicht überholt



des muss ich bei der Corvette Z06 auch!


----------

